# Dish TV 301.Signal not found :S help  plzzzzz



## Rockstar11 (Oct 23, 2007)

From the past couple of days my DISHTV has been out with an “301 error - Signal not found”
I did try the basic things like reseting the box , removing the vc & inserting it back , checked the cable, the dish, everything seems to be in order. 
what's wrong with it? how can I fix this?
plzz help..


----------



## sourav (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a tatasky, no dishtv so i may be wrong the naming of some things.

first check that is anything is breaking your signal from satellite
second did you tried manually to change the direction of dishtv's antennaes face
if yes call dishtv walle

if my advise didn't work call dish tv walle.


----------



## Naren Parker (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey dude...Is it rainin at ur place??? If so, it'll take some time if the rain is damn heavy...Tune ur STB (Channel Search)
Note down the no. of channels and no. of audio channels..
It should be 177 nd 21 respectively
If not then u need to align ur dish..Call ur dealer!! He'll send someone!
Are u gettin this problem in all the channels??? Then ur dish is improperly ailgned or ur STB needs servicin..Again..Contact ur dealer....

Also, reset the STB in settings and perform channel search after alignment
Hope this solves ur problem.. Feel free to ask if in doubt!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Sourav and Naren Parker
thanks for reply.. 

nop not raining here.. weather is clean.
maine sab kuch check kiya.. sab kuch thik lag raha hai..

channel search bhi nahi ho rahi hai yaar..

installation failed .
verify if your set-top box is 
properly connected to the dish.
then press ok retry

hmm.... yes problem in all the channels. dishtv ki main info channel bhi nahi rahi hai..
jab bhi dishtv on karta hoon.. 301.Signal not found 

hey plzz tell me how to reset the STB ????


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 27, 2007)

i m using TATA sky... i think u should call DISH TV customer care 2 solve ur problem.


----------



## sourav (Oct 27, 2007)

did u also checked the connection from disk to ur stb??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2007)

sourav said:
			
		

> did u also checked the connection from disk to ur stb??



yes sab kuch check kiya..

i think ab mujhe dealer se contact karna padega.. phir dekhte hai..
thanks for replay friends


----------



## srikanthgss (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmm...has your subscription expired ? Just check it. Also try doing a channel search again .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2008)

hi
dish tv apane aap phir se suru ho gaya 
thanks for the replay guys


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

^a que...are u satisfied with dish tv?esp the monthly subscriptions


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2008)

^ hmmm..  yes
DISH MAXI Rs.300* per month 
*www.dishtvindia.in/static/packDishmaxi.asp


----------

